# Chlorinated water is bad?!



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

http://ratfanclub.org/diet.html

I'm slightly panicky right now because accorded to this, chlorinated water is toxic to rats! I live in an area where our tap water is chlorinated. I will be moving in a week to an area with hard water so I will be using a Britta water filter from then on. Does anyone else have chlorinated water in their area? Have you seen any negative effects on your ratties?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Whats even worse is Flouride most cities use. Its banned in Europe and can cause Alzheimers and early dementia. Filters won't stop it. You gotta use a water distiller.
I bought a water distiller 3 years ago for $99 and its cranked out pure water ever since, and I just pay for electricity.
The stuff thats in tap water is simply poisons in small quantities, to kill bugs and stuff. Its like eating super pesticided vegetables, same principle.
Spider


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

My cats, dogs, gerbils, mice, rabbit, rats, and horse all drink city water. Yes, it's chlorinated, yes I believe it has flouride in it, yes there are debates for both sides. But I've never seen an issue in any of my animals, and it isn't feasible to offer non-city water (my horse drinks probably 15 gallons a day alone). My animals have all lived very long lives: my old dog lived to be 18yrs old (a Lab/Golden cross), my gerbils lived to be three years old, etc. No strange cancers, no teeth falling out, no dementia.


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Our dog drinks tap water like us, the rats and frogs I use distilled for, because they're so small that the water affects them more. I figure buying a gallon of distilled water from the store for like, a dollar, is worth it.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

The studies are there, not just from distiller companies. Chlorine, flouride are Toxic chemicals.
Not all cities add the same chemicals in the same amount, this is something you have to investigate. There are Water Watchdog websites that will tell you if your tapwater is safe, and which chemicals and amounts used.
To say you drink tapwater and so do your animals for so many years so therefore tapwater is good, is the most asinine argument for tapwater I've ever heard.
Spider


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I'll be completely moved in tomorrow so from then on I will be using a water filter so will that help?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

What city do you live in? The faucet filters like Pur work real well, remove most heavy metals, and chlorine but not flouride which I'm worried about.
Like everything else these days, its just a question of how serious you want to get. Some people are willing to tolerate most or some toxins in their diet and some refuse to consume any at all and are willing to go to greater lengths to insure this.
Spider


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Chlorine is a gas and if you let city water stand for a full day the chlorine will evaporate.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I currently live and Dubuque, Iowa and I am moving to Iowa City, Iowa.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Heres some info;
www.icgov.org/site/cmsv2/file/water/consumerconfidence.pdf
www.icgov.org/default/?id=1623


The water there is about average for a city. The use alot of stuff, and FLOURIDE. I don't let flouride into my Rats or me, but if its not a big deal for you stick with a faucet filter.
Spider


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so glad we get our water from a spring.. [we live on a farm]. The only problem is that it gets brownish when it rains really hard for a long time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> [we live on a farm]


*moves in*


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't drink the water here. It's terrible. I either go bottled or get a good filter.


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a water filter on my fridge that I keep maintained just for my animals. The dog gets tap though due to the fact that his water bowl is a five gallon bucket.


----------



## lovetaralyn (Aug 14, 2009)

Corpseflower said:


> I'm so glad we get our water from a spring.. [we live on a farm]. The only problem is that it gets brownish when it rains really hard for a long time.


lucky! that sounds so nice.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Spider said:


> The studies are there, not just from distiller companies. Chlorine, flouride are Toxic chemicals.
> Not all cities add the same chemicals in the same amount, this is something you have to investigate. There are Water Watchdog websites that will tell you if your tapwater is safe, and which chemicals and amounts used.
> To say you drink tapwater and so do your animals for so many years so therefore tapwater is good, is the most asinine argument for tapwater I've ever heard.
> Spider


I didn't say "so tapwater's obviously totally fine" and yes, every city is different.

But there are studies for and against tapwater. I've read both sides. Economically and environmentally, buying hundreds of gallons of bottled and/or distilled water a week is simply not feasible. Filtering is possible perhaps for the cats, dog, people, and small animals, but not for the horse. 

Watch the funding on some of those water watchdog sites. You'd be surprised. 

*shrug* I'm not the one saying "IT IS BAD. DON'T USE IT". I simply offered my own experience, and right away said that there were arguments for both sides.


----------

